# Holy S***!



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Anybody want to hit the Connie for some chrome? Lol


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

And it doesn't look like it's going to get any better anytime SOON...


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Its gonna be a few. Damn near record flow now. I m glad I got out Sunday at least. Look at it this way, we'll all have time to reorganize our tackle, write our memoirs, or learn a new language by the time she settles down. 😆


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I would think that it’s gonna be a bit of a challenge…but not for a crafty pro….that leaves me out…LOL LOL


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm not even a crafty novice...


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Just gotta add more weight and a bigger float. Lol


----------

